# map



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

hi i wonder if any one can help i would like to purchase a ordnance type map showing the villages and minor roads of the caldas area many thanks yvonne


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Military maps can be ordered online from this site
Instituto Geográfico Português


----------



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

omostra06 said:


> Military maps can be ordered online from this site
> Instituto Geográfico Português


thank you very much for your help yvonne


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

tottenham said:


> thank you very much for your help yvonne


No problem, happy to help


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks also as I was looking for the same info for the Marvao area


----------

